# April 07 PE Examination



## vmi2000 (Jun 26, 2007)

I had been meaning to ask if any other state proctors would not allow the use of the Field's Wheel during the PE exam. :dunno: I along with several other candidates testing in Richmond VA had them confiscating prior to the exam. Just wanted to throw that out there for those of you starting to study, you don't want use the field's wheel during your preparation because more than likely they will not allow you to use it during the actual exam.


----------



## cmp252 (Jun 26, 2007)

I dont know if anybody had one but I did not see or hear of a proctor take anything from anybody.


----------



## caneriver (Jun 29, 2007)

It could be legal if was attached to a sheet of paper in a binder.


----------



## ktulu (Jun 29, 2007)

Didn't have a "Field's Wheel" by name, but had the circular flow calculator distributed by the National Clay Pipe Institute. Simply hole-punched it and had it included in a 3-ring binder...

No problems what-so-ever...

ktulu


----------



## VA_ENGR (Jun 29, 2007)

We were told in Richmond that the Feild's wheel and "anything with a moving part" was verboten at the exam. Several wheels were confiscated.

I know of a few people who have used the Feild's wheel in the past at the exam.


----------



## Eckybay (Jun 29, 2007)

No issues that I am aware of...I didn't have one though.


----------



## robiam (Aug 17, 2007)

NO WHEELS or movable sliding charts are allowed.

it now SPECIFICALLY says that in writing

i had mine taken in April


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 1, 2007)

what's a field's wheel?


----------



## Desert Engineer (Nov 1, 2007)

What do you think they would do, if one were to start working problems with an abacus? Would they take it? With all of their calculator rules/changes, my coworker and I had joked about learning to use an abacus, just to see if they would confiscate it.


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Nov 1, 2007)

squishles10 said:


> what's a field's wheel?









Feild's Hydraulic Calculator


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2007)

^^^ Wow .. that is pretty impressive ldtimer:

:thumbs:

JR


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 2, 2007)

Mike in Gastonia said:


> Feild's Hydraulic Calculator


wow. how have i never seen one of those before? where do you get them?

nm- thats what the link is for, huh? no coffee yet, sorry!


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

^^^ You can request a similar device through the National Clay Pipe Institute. The difference - it's free !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:

JR


----------



## ktulu (Nov 3, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ You can request a similar device through the National Clay Pipe Institute. The difference - it's free !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> JR


Very true....that's where I got mine from.


----------



## squishles10 (Nov 29, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ You can request a similar device through the National Clay Pipe Institute. The difference - it's free !! :multiplespotting: :multiplespotting:
> JR


Just got mine- pretty cool looking except I don't know how to use it :blush: Oh well, I'll figure it out I guess! It really was free- wonder why they do that...


----------



## benbo (Nov 29, 2007)

PE-ness could use one of these for laying pipe.


----------

